# bio spira cycling...



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i want to cycle a 20 gal and was wondering about how long would it take to cycle a 20 gal if i use bio spira?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

about 24 hours or more my 135 and 80 gallon cycled in 36 hours...with Bio -spira


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o, good stuff sh*t i thought it would take a week or some sh*t, im out of date.

thnx,
george


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

no problem....


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> i want to cycle a 20 gal and was wondering about how long would it take to cycle a 20 gal if i use bio spira?


Don't assume it's cycled just because you added Bio-Spira.

Best bet is to buy a test kit and actually quantify the amounts of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate in the tank.

[Edit] and don't forget to add your 'ammonia source' either feeders or ammonia itself prior to adding the bio-spira.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

ok, how long should i have the feeders in there for? or can i just throw them in, then the bio spira aswell... 12 should do right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> ok, how long should i have the feeders in there for? or can i just throw them in, then the bio spira aswell... 12 should do right?


 I would let the feeders hang out for at least a few days before adding the Bio-Spira so that you have an accumulation of waste products for the bacteria to eat.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> wrathofgeo said:
> 
> 
> > ok, how long should i have the feeders in there for? or can i just throw them in, then the bio spira aswell... 12 should do right?
> ...


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

It will possibly take 24 hours, but buy a test kit to be more sure about your water parameter.

Good Luck


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

k, thnx alot guys.


----------

